# Japan to Relax Beef Import Ban



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is good news for the beef farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/japan_plans_to_relax_restrictions_on_u.s._beef_imports_on_feb._1/


----------

